# Microphone sur windows (via bootcamp)



## R-WEB (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai installé Windows XP Pro SP2 avec licence officielle et non piratée que j'ai eu grâce à mon école d'informatique à l'aide de bootcamp sur mon MacBook Pro 2.6 GHz.
Une fois l'installation terminée, j'ai bien entendu mis le CD pour installer les pilotes de bootcamp. 
L'installation c'est bien passée et tout semble en ordre sauf une chose!
Le son fonctionne correctement avec ou sans casque mais le microphone ne semble pas être reconnu. 
Etant joueur de jeux online, il m'est impossible de communiquer que ce soit en ligne ou sur msn.

Avez vous une solution?


Merci


----------



## Nicoo4 (27 Décembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème! AIDE-NOUS! :hein:


----------



## soyphrenn (5 Avril 2009)

Petit up car même problème et pas encore de solution... :-(


----------



## applelove (24 Septembre 2009)

Même souci !!!



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------

souci qui remonte à un an.


----------



## discolan (25 Septembre 2009)

La prise microphone du MacBook Pro n'est pas fonctionnelle sous Windows.
La seule solution est d'utiliser un micro usb.


----------



## Airxe (11 Mars 2017)

discolan a dit:


> La prise microphone du MacBook Pro n'est pas fonctionnelle sous Windows.
> La seule solution est d'utiliser un micro usb.



Quand vous parlez d'un micro USB, c'est ceci ? 



Bloc de spoiler: Image


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2017)

7 ans plus tard…


----------

